# Dodo Juice BTBM - Dilute Quantities For Washing



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Just recieved some Dodo BTBM thro' the post. Bought on eBay for £8.95 delivered!

Anyway, could anyone please advise me on dilute ratio's for washing using BTBM.

Ta' :thumb:

:detailer:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

IIRC its 800:1 I find two capfuls in a 10 liter bucket works great.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

The Dilution Ratio for BTBM is recommended at around 800:1, which is around 2-3 capfuls in a 20 litre bucket. (Around 1 Capful per 6 litres of water). :thumb:


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> IIRC its 800:1 I find two capfuls in a 10 liter bucket works great.


although i dont know you mate, you know WAAAAYYYYYYY to much about shampoo, the amount of threads ive seen regarding shampoos and everytime i dont doubt you are somewhere in them lol

Brad


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

brobbo said:


> although i dont know you mate, you know WAAAAYYYYYYY to much about shampoo, the amount of threads ive seen regarding shampoos and everytime i dont doubt you are somewhere in them lol
> 
> Brad


Really:lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> IIRC its 800:1 I find two capfuls in a 10 liter bucket works great.


Thought you might reply! :thumb:

What do you reckon to the BTBM then? :detailer:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> Thought you might reply! :thumb:
> 
> What do you reckon to the BTBM then? :detailer:


BTBM and the SN shampoo is the best shampoo I have tried and belive me I have tried pretty much all of them:lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> BTBM and the SN shampoo is the best shampoo I have tried and belive me I have tried pretty much all of them:lol:


Better than ONR? :doublesho


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> Better than ONR? :doublesho


ONR has its place but I love using BTBM:thumb:


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> belive me I have tried pretty much all of them:lol:


i dont doubt that


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

brobbo said:


> i dont doubt that


You can bet your bottom dollar on that


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

For you Brad I have tried
AG Shampoo
Bilt Hamber Auto wash
Chemical Guys CWAG
Chemical Guys Body wash and wax
Chemical Guys Maxi Suds
Carlack 68 Shampoo
Dodo BTBM
Dodo Juice Sour Power
Dodo Supernatural Shampoo
Duragloss 901
Mark V Very Cherry.
Megs Gold Class
Megs NXT
Megs 00
Megs SP
Megs Soft Wash Gel
Megs HW
Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Shampoo
Sonus Gloss Shampoo
Optimum No Rinse
Optimum Shampoo
Poorboys Super slick and suds

Theres a few I have not tried but I will be changing that:doublesho:lol:


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> For you Brad I have tried
> AG Shampoo
> Bilt Hamber Auto wash
> Chemical Guys CWAG
> ...


Would you be so kind as to rank them according to how much you liked them. Or at least group them into Brill, Okay, and Crap?


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> For you Brad I have tried
> AG Shampoo
> Bilt Hamber Auto wash
> Chemical Guys CWAG
> ...


Any plans to try Gloss It Gloss Shampoo? Although a very new brand to the UK all of Gloss Its stuff is getting good reports but one I have only seen used maybe once on here is their shampoo.

My Gold Class is about empty and although I'm pretty set on BTBM (mostly due to you :thumb I have gloss it on my car atm constantly topped up by their QD gloss enhancer (absolutly fantastic, adds so much to the bling) so would be nice if I could stick to their shampoo aswell if it's good.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> IIRC its 800:1 I find two capfuls in a 10 liter bucket works great.


Yeah, as the shampoo weirdo says above ^^^

I use 2 squirts on my 8 litres of water - works great!

:thumb:

I mean weirdo is the best possible way Ross :argie:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Yeah, as the shampoo weirdo says above ^^^
> 
> I use 2 squirts on my 8 litres of water - works great!
> 
> ...


I am sure you do:doublesho:lol:


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

I thought 901 and ONR were your 2 favourite shampoo's Ross?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

magnumsport said:


> I thought 901 and ONR were your 2 favourite shampoo's Ross?


Still is until I tried the Dodo shampoos 901 is still a fantastic shampoo:thumb:


----------



## wilkie (Nov 12, 2006)

HalfordsShopper said:


> RosswithaOCD said:
> 
> 
> > For you Brad I have tried
> ...


That sounds like a great idaea.....come on the King of shampoo we need you. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok
Great shampoos IMO

Chemical Guys CWAG
Dodo BTBM
Dodo Supernatural Shampoo
Optimum No Rinse
Optimum Shampoo
Poorboys Super slick and suds
Megs HW
Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Shampoo
Sonus Gloss Shampoo
Duragloss 901
Carlack 68 Shampoo

Decent Shampoos IMO

Megs Gold Class
Megs Shampoo Plus
Chemical Guys Body wash and wax
Chemical Guys Maxi Suds
Dodo Sour Power
Mark V Very cherry

Rubbish ones IMO

AG Shampoo
Bilt Hamber Auto wash
Megs 00
Megs NXT
Megs Soft Wash Gel


----------



## wilkie (Nov 12, 2006)

Cheers....think I'll be upgrading form the Megs Gold Class to some Dodo BTBM next :thumb:


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Ok
> Great shampoos IMO
> 
> Chemical Guys CWAG
> ...


Thanks Ross, I use CG Body Wash n Wax and think it's the dogs nuts. Will have to try some from the top group! :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dave you must try BTBM and DG 901,Optimum Carlack ect:lol:


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

It's interesting to see that the carlack and the BTBM are in the same category, yet the BTBM is £8.95 for 250ml and the Carlack is £7.95 for 1000ml.

Do you rate them fairly equally? As if you do, I know where my money is going!


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Ross is the God of shampoos :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

kyle_s said:


> It's interesting to see that the carlack and the BTBM are in the same category, yet the BTBM is £8.95 for 250ml and the Carlack is £7.95 for 1000ml.
> 
> Do you rate them fairly equally? As if you do, I know where my money is going!


The Carlack is a good shampoo so is BTBM I would recomend both


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

kyle_s said:


> It's interesting to see that the carlack and the BTBM are in the same category, yet the BTBM is £8.95 for 250ml and the Carlack is £7.95 for 1000ml.
> 
> Do you rate them fairly equally? As if you do, I know where my money is going!


What is the dilution ratio of Carlack? Is it four times weaker than Born to be Mild? BTBM is 1:800 with water.

It's just a question. You can never ever compare a bottle price and bottle quantity when judging shampoos. The cost per wash could be identical due to the dilution ratio.


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> What is the dilution ratio of Carlack? Is it four times weaker than Born to be Mild? BTBM is 1:800 with water.
> 
> It's just a question. You can never ever compare a bottle price and bottle quantity when judging shampoos. The cost per wash could be identical due to the dilution ratio.


Exactly - take Megs Shampoo Plus and Megs Hyperwash for example


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> What is the dilution ratio of Carlack? Is it four times weaker than Born to be Mild? BTBM is 1:800 with water.
> 
> It's just a question. You can never ever compare a bottle price and bottle quantity when judging shampoos. The cost per wash could be identical due to the dilution ratio.


Iam not sure Dom with Carlack I use two capfuls to 10 liters of water and its works fine its probaly 20/25 ml


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Carlack is nice, but I found I had to use quite a bit to get decent results. I'm glad BTBM is getting this love now, and people are seeing past the bottle size.

The 'big bottle boys' like Megs, I guess are just competing for shelf space, and to your average inexperienced punter, NXT for £14 looks like a good deal.

Dom, I hear whisperings of a larger BTBM... is this true?  I know Epoch was after some a while ago, and I'm sure a few others would take a bottle (I would even if it was blank without packaging)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Carlack it worth a try guys.A bigger bottle of BTBM intresting but I think Iam going toget some SN shampoo when my BTBM runs out


----------



## Gavin (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow used BTBM on my car the other day and it's brilliant 

Plus it smells nice :lol:

Well worth the £8.95 :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Gavin said:


> Wow used BTBM on my car the other day and it's brilliant
> 
> Plus it smells nice :lol:
> 
> Well worth the £8.95 :thumb:


I agree 100% its a quailty product:thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Dom, I hear whisperings of a larger BTBM... is this true?  I know Epoch was after some a while ago, and I'm sure a few others would take a bottle (I would even if it was blank without packaging)


No plans for it as it is so concentrated and demand is very limited, but we occasionally fill trade size containers for fans and stalkers who pester us enough  BTBM is up to twice as concentrated, so this is effectively like offering BTBM in a litre capacity (but without smell and colour and with a few other ingredients added to the mix).


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I might have to start stalking you then


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

Dodo Factory said:


> What is the dilution ratio of Carlack? Is it four times weaker than Born to be Mild? BTBM is 1:800 with water.
> 
> It's just a question. You can never ever compare a bottle price and bottle quantity when judging shampoos. The cost per wash could be identical due to the dilution ratio.


1 capful per 5 litres. What is the ratio for BTBM?

I dont mind paying the extra for BTBM if it's worth it, but as I have a mk2 golf gti, I'm not sure its worth the extra money as the paintwork is going to get a damn good buffing now I have my new polisher.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

BTBM is 800:1


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> BTBM is 800:1


What does that mean? I dont have a 1 capful per 5 litres to 800:1 ratio converter built into my brain. 

How many ml is a capful of BTBM?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

kyle_s said:


> What does that mean? I dont have a 1 capful per 5 litres to 800:1 ratio converter built into my brain.
> 
> How many ml is a capful of BTBM?


14ml to 10 liters of water works well:thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

kyle_s said:


> What does that mean? I dont have a 1 capful per 5 litres to 800:1 ratio converter built into my brain.
> 
> How many ml is a capful of BTBM?


7ml...


----------



## paul2505 (Jan 24, 2009)

When you guys talk about capfuls do you mean un-doing the screw top with the little flipper thing and filling two of those per 20 ltr bucket or am I missing something?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

what is it you don't like about bilt hamber autowash ross?

I assume its because of the lack of suds and the slick feel of the water?

Its cleaning performance is quite noticable though. I agree sometimes it feels boring to use, thats why I switch between that and DG901 depending on what car i'm cleaning.


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> 14ml to 10 liters of water works well:thumb:


Same as the carlack then. Cheers.

Does the type of car you are cleaning make a difference to what shampoo to use? I.e. do some work better on newer cars that have better paintwork etc?

Bear in mind I have a Mk 2 golf gti - and its red! 

Carlack for the money just seems the better option as you get 4 times the amount for less money, but people are raving about the BTBM.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

paul2505 said:


> When you guys talk about capfuls do you mean un-doing the screw top with the little flipper thing and filling two of those per 20 ltr bucket or am I missing something?


No you are correct.

Technical term for the little flipper thing is a disc top closure 

Take it off, fill it 2-3 times and then add to up to 20 litres of water to create a wash mixture, depending on water hardness, vehicle dirtiness and general preference.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

kyle_s said:


> Same as the carlack then. Cheers.
> 
> Does the type of car you are cleaning make a difference to what shampoo to use? I.e. do some work better on newer cars that have better paintwork etc?
> 
> ...


I am not sure you have the correct Carlack dilution ratio.

Judging from the info on the web, apparently you need one capful of Carlack68 for every 5 litres of water. The caps are quite a large size; if a standard 1 litre cap size they tend to contain about 25-30ml of product depending on the wadding (depth).

Assuming 25ml cap volume, it would be 1:200 with water, which is a quarter of the dilution of Born to be Mild.

You can, of course, use more or less of any dilutable product to suit your needs, but for comparison it may be best to stick to dilution ratios as recommended by manufacturers. They know how the percentage of active cleaning agents in the product to get the job done, rather than judging the amount of foam produced etc


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

Dodo Factory said:


> I am not sure you have the correct Carlack dilution ratio.
> 
> Judging from the info on the web, apparently you need one capful of Carlack68 for every 5 litres of water. The caps are quite a large size; if a standard 1 litre cap size they tend to contain about 25-30ml of product depending on the wadding (depth).
> 
> ...


Thanks. I ordered the BTBM anyway.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL... sorry, I am a stuck record on dilution ratios  I find it funny how the two recent competitive products I have checked dilution quantities on have both been 'concentrated' (as stated on the label) and they were both 1:200 with water or less. What does that make SN shampoo at 1:1500 with water? Super super super concentrated? I am not sure our labels are wide enough


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

Just another quick question - it may sound silly - but is it best to put the BTBM in the bucket before or after the water? Or is this just down to preference? (presuming you know how much water you are going to put in the bucket)


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

I put my shampoo first to make sure it mixes fully with the water.


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

mazda3_daveg said:


> I put my shampoo first to make sure it mixes fully with the water.


That's what I usually do too, but I seem to recall someone on here saying they put it in afterwards, but i couldnt remember what their reasoning was, other than knowing how much water they already had in the bucket.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

the reason can sometimes be that if you put it in at the start, it bubbles too much and you can only fill up the bucket halfway, as long as you mix it, there is no real difference.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

theres no problem if the shampoo ur using has limited suds though


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

i get loads of suds with fairy liquid 

I'm joking everyone!

Or am I?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

well get on with that red (pink) golf of urs...


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

I will when the polishing pads, polish and BTBM turns up!


----------



## SportWag (Jul 22, 2007)

Based on my calcs and wash bucket size (3 UK gals, 13.638 litres), BTBM works out at around 62.5p per wash (250 ml bottle, 800:1 dilution ratio) and Chemical Guys CW&G around 21p per wash (1 US Gal bottle, based on a dilution ratio which I reckon is approx 510:1) - prices vart slightly depending on where you buy + p&p charges. I have not used BTBM but is it really worth paying over 3 times per wash more?


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

If you wash you car as often as me, its not a problem.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

SportWag said:


> Based on my calcs and wash bucket size (3 UK gals, 13.638 litres), BTBM works out at around 62.5p per wash (250 ml bottle, 800:1 dilution ratio) and Chemical Guys CW&G around 21p per wash (1 US Gal bottle, based on a dilution ratio which I reckon is approx 510:1) - prices vart slightly depending on where you buy + p&p charges. I have not used BTBM but is it really worth paying over 3 times per wash more?


I reckon your dilution ratio for CW&G is probably miles out 

It will be under 60p per wash for BTBM, just.

CW&G is likely to be cheaper, but not by much. Maybe 40-50p at the true dilution (if going on a dilution that suds a lot, you can stretch BTBM to 1200:1... we base the ratios on cleaning power).

So CW&G will be cheaper, say by 10-20p a wash. But is it as good a shampoo?  If you think it is, save yourself a few pence a week


----------



## wilkie (Nov 12, 2006)

If I'm using a 10litre bucket would I only need 2 capfuls?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Depends on water hardness, how much water is in the bucket, how dirty the car is. Assuming 8 litres in the bucket, you'd use 10ml which is about 1.5 capfuls of BTBM.


----------



## SportWag (Jul 22, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> I reckon your dilution ratio for CW&G is probably miles out
> 
> It will be under 60p per wash for BTBM, just.
> 
> ...


I have based my calcs on the following: -

Bucket Size 3 Gals (13.638 litres).

Dodo BTBM dilution ratio 800:1, cost per 250ml bottle £8.75, approx number of washes per bottle 14. Cost per wash approx 62.5p based on my 3 Gal bucket size!

CG CW&G diltuion ratio 512:1 based on 0.5 Oz US (14.79ml) per 2 Gals US (7.57 litres) as per manufacturers instructions. Cost per 1 Gal US (£32.95 - this is on the high side to take account of p+p), approx number of washes 142. Cost per wash 23p based on my 3 Gal bucket size!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

SportWag said:


> I have based my calcs on the following: -
> 
> Bucket Size 3 Gals (13.638 litres).
> 
> ...


I don't mean to be pedantic but if you refer to the CG page it states 0.5 Oz per *1-2 Gals US*. 1 Gal US is 3.78 Litres.

So at the lower end of the spectrum they state it would be 46p according to your calculations.

If you are going to quote manufacturer's figures, at least quote the ones they give not just your 'chosen' figure.

As I have said, you could eek out BTBM more, but we give an average.

That said, you're still making an assumption that the performance and quality of these two shampoos is identical.

If you want to save yourself a few pence per wash, be my guest


----------



## SportWag (Jul 22, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> I don't mean to be pedantic but if you refer to the CG page it states 0.5 Oz per *1-2 Gals US*. 1 Gal US is 3.78 Litres.
> 
> So at the lower end of the spectrum they state it would be 46p according to your calculations.
> 
> ...


Lets be clear about this - my pack (purchased last year CWS_301 16) clearly states "Extremely concentrated and highly versatile 1/2 oz mixes with 2 gallons of water for a superior wash. As a paintwork cleanser dilute 2oz with 1 gallon water for superior surface cleaner to remove built up grime and leftover wax." I have based my figures on the wash (not as a surface cleaner) so not "my chosen figure". Am I making an assumption that performance and quality of these two shampoos is identical....no...I am simply comparing the cost per wash!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Lots of 'dilution wars' lately!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

SportWag said:


> Lets be clear about this - my pack (purchased last year CWS_301 16) clearly states "Extremely concentrated and highly versatile 1/2 oz mixes with 2 gallons of water for a superior wash. As a paintwork cleanser dilute 2oz with 1 gallon water for superior surface cleaner to remove built up grime and leftover wax." I have based my figures on the wash (not as a surface cleaner) so not "my chosen figure". Am I making an assumption that performance and quality of these two shampoos is identical....no...I am simply comparing the cost per wash!


Well, it clearly states on their website:

_Directions For Use:

Extremely concentrated and highly versatile 1/2 oz mixes with 1-2 gallons of water for a superior wash.

As a paintwork cleanser dilute

2oz with 1 gallon water for superior surface cleaner to remove built up grime and leftover wax. _

Here at http://www.chemicalguys.com/Premium_Car_Wash_Shampoo_p/cws_301.htm

That's for a wash, not a 'paintwork cleanser'. So maybe they wrote one thing on their label and one thing on their website.

You'll also note that our labels say 2-3 capfuls (14-21ml) in a bucket. I have a 20 litre bucket, which would be up to 1:1600 with water. But we don't state that on our website either. We go by a medium figure, which we have pegged at 1:800 to cover different sized buckets, different water hardness, human error and different degrees of soiling.

And that means you can basically go around in circles with dilution ratios. If I want to claim a cheaper published cost, I could. But quite frankly, it is immaterial. I wouldn't expect a Chemical Guys shampoo to be as expensive as ours. In fact, I'd be astonished if it was.

What will probably interest you even more is that our new Supernatural shampoo, at 1:1500 with water as a dilution ratio and 12.95 GBP cost, is actually about 47p per wash bucket dose according to your calculations. And if you go by the lowest quoted CG official figure of 0.5 Oz per 1 gallon, that makes them the same cost to within a penny or two.

So I'm not even sure what the whole cost per wash argument has to do with it. If you want to argue cost per wash, you'll end up arguing one set of dilution ratios quoted in one place by another set quoted somewhere else and there is bound to be a discrepancy depending on whose side of the fence you sit on. We could claim a near identical wash dose cost for our priciest shampoo vs CG wash and gloss, you could argue that one of our other shampoos is three times as pricey. Doesn't get you very far, but then again, we're not even pushing an 'economy' message. We're happy for people to buy cheaper products if that makes them happy and those cheaper products do the job. We don't strive to be the cheapest manufacturer or offer the cheapest products, but we do strive to be the best, and offer the best - at whatever price that happens to be. If you do want to save a few pence per wash there are many more effective ways of doing it, from not washing your car as often to buying Turtle Wax Zip Wax, a stalwart currently on offer in Halfords that works out at about 6.6p per wash, should that be your bag


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

was just about to ask how SN compared, price wise! Going to get some SN so looking forward to trying my first Dodo product...


----------



## banksy (Jun 13, 2009)

I've just broken my calculator. blimey gents. i get my btbm from my local shop. £8.95. works beautifully. i've also used zipwax. not so good. you get what you pay for, like a lot of things in life. with postage, most of these shampoos are over £10 anyway. the carlack looks interesting, but would be over a tenner after postage. perhaps i'll try it another time. if you are enthusiastic about keeping your car looking good, perhaps 10p or 20p or 50p per wash is not desperately important. i spend thirty quid a week on petrol. in comparison, £7.99 or £8.99 or whatever isn't really massive. for an enjoyable sunday afternoon, get the stuff you want. i don't drink rightprice lager.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Dom,you will have your work cut out with the dilution argument. I have this problem a lot regarding our TFR's being dearer initially than other weaker products. Even doing costing demos where you prove that your product is miles cheaper in use the customer is still not satisfied because he is spending more initially. Sometimes our TFR can work out at 80p per minute/use cheaper than a competitors yet the customer will still argue that the weaker product hes already using is cheaper to buy!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Yup, it's an uphill battle but we're not fussed. We'd rather sell less of a higher quality product to people that appreciate the difference. It makes us different, and that does us no harm. Although we could easily have a 1 litre 5.99 GBP shampoo flying off Halfords shelves if we wanted to.


----------



## banksy (Jun 13, 2009)

Will you do me 1 litre of btbm for £5.99 then please? I'll go to Halfords to collect it if you want. I'll pay a little more, say 7 quid for sn. Cheers.
You're talking sense. I'd rather have a pint of Staropramen than 5 litres of white cider. Most nights.


----------



## SportWag (Jul 22, 2007)

*Dodo Juice BTB - Dilute Quantities For Washing*

This is not a cheapest = best debate. I think most of us on DW are well used to spending £££'s on these kinds of products!

I have not used BTBM or SN but I have over the last 12 mths used 1 US Gal of CG CW&G and based on feedback from users of DW, both are highly regarded as Very Good shampoos - I was simply making highlighting the price comparison of both products.

Maybe the answer is SN in the larger bottle - don't know as it isn't available yet.


----------



## banksy (Jun 13, 2009)

fair enough. i've still got loads of half-used bottles in the garage!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

banksy said:


> Will you do me 1 litre of btbm for £5.99 then please? I'll go to Halfords to collect it if you want. I'll pay a little more, say 7 quid for sn. Cheers.
> You're talking sense. I'd rather have a pint of Staropramen than 5 litres of white cider. Most nights.


Of course we will, but we'll dilute it to 1:200 for you first :wave: :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

SportWag said:


> This is not a cheapest = best debate. I think most of us on DW are well used to spending £££'s on these kinds of products!
> 
> I have not used BTBM or SN but I have over the last 12 mths used 1 US Gal of CG CW&G and based on feedback from users of DW, both are highly regarded as Very Good shampoos - I was simply making highlighting the price comparison of both products.
> 
> Maybe the answer is SN in the larger bottle - don't know as it isn't available yet.


Yup, sorry it got dragged into some mad calculation thing. The problem is you can compare a 500ml bottle of BTBM (16.50 GBP RRP) with a 480ml bottle of CG CWG (6.95 GBP RRP) and then if you take account of the dilution ratios (splitting CG CWG down the middle as CG quote from 256-512:1) then pack size for pack size they come in at about the same price per dose. BTBM isn't 3x as expensive at all, even forgetting quality.

We're discriminated against a little because we don't do bulk sizes. If you compare bottle vs bottle we actually hold our own on price, given dilution ratios. If we did a 5 gallon BTBM then no doubt it would be as cheap as CG CWG in bulk, but that's what makes value for money such a difficult subject. Do you go on what you can get for 20 GBP? Or go on 500ml bottle vs 500ml bottle. The results will vary widely.


----------



## banksy (Jun 13, 2009)

just to say, used btbm for the first time today - bought from my local shop. 2 capfuls in a bucket. suds lasted the whole car and washed and rinsed brilliantly. far better (i mean it) than any shampoo i've used before. will be trying more dodo stuff on the strength of it.


----------



## SportWag (Jul 22, 2007)

*Dodo Juice BTB< - Dilute Quantities For Washing*



Dodo Factory said:


> Yup, sorry it got dragged into some mad calculation thing. The problem is you can compare a 500ml bottle of BTBM (16.50 GBP RRP) with a 480ml bottle of CG CWG (6.95 GBP RRP) and then if you take account of the dilution ratios (splitting CG CWG down the middle as CG quote from 256-512:1) then pack size for pack size they come in at about the same price per dose. BTBM isn't 3x as expensive at all, even forgetting quality.
> 
> We're discriminated against a little because we don't do bulk sizes. If you compare bottle vs bottle we actually hold our own on price, given dilution ratios. If we did a 5 gallon BTBM then no doubt it would be as cheap as CG CWG in bulk, but that's what makes value for money such a difficult subject. Do you go on what you can get for 20 GBP? Or go on 500ml bottle vs 500ml bottle. The results will vary widely.


Not wishing to prolong this "debate" any further, I was not comparing the 480ml bottle of CG CWG - I was comparing the largest retail quantities available for both. Think its fair to say you do your calculations and I'll do mine (based on the actual guidelines on the product) and well leave it at that! When is the 500ml SN available?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

End of this month I think


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

SportWag said:


> Not wishing to prolong this "debate" any further, I was not comparing the 480ml bottle of CG CWG - I was comparing the largest retail quantities available for both. Think its fair to say you do your calculations and I'll do mine (based on the actual guidelines on the product) and well leave it at that! When is the 500ml SN available?


Sure, but it's hardly fair to base one set of calculations on bulk sizes and what it says on the product at '300%' more expensive, where it can be calculated to be basically the same cost per wash dose on a like-for-like bottle size and what it says on the website  Lies, damn lies and statistics, as they say.

I'm all for a healthy debate on cost per dose, value for money etc. but we do get unfair criticsm sometimes, due to the way in which things get calculated. I'm only pointing out the 'other' set of figures. 

But yup, it's done to death so I'll shut up now.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

SportWag said:


> When is the 500ml SN available?


Gaz is basically right.

Mon/Tue will see the first production bottles being made, with resellers having them later in the week or the week after.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

This is very true, I am currently mapping up an excel spread sheet with all the dilution ratios with various 10L,15L or 20L bucket and then the cost per wash. I want to choose a good product at the right price.



Dodo Factory said:


> Yup, sorry it got dragged into some mad calculation thing. The problem is you can compare a 500ml bottle of BTBM (16.50 GBP RRP) with a 480ml bottle of CG CWG (6.95 GBP RRP) and then if you take account of the dilution ratios (splitting CG CWG down the middle as CG quote from 256-512:1) then pack size for pack size they come in at about the same price per dose. BTBM isn't 3x as expensive at all, even forgetting quality.
> 
> We're discriminated against a little because we don't do bulk sizes. If you compare bottle vs bottle we actually hold our own on price, given dilution ratios. If we did a 5 gallon BTBM then no doubt it would be as cheap as CG CWG in bulk, but that's what makes value for money such a difficult subject. Do you go on what you can get for 20 GBP? Or go on 500ml bottle vs 500ml bottle. The results will vary widely.


#


----------



## jason2_uk (Apr 8, 2010)

wow, this thread was brought back from the dead!


----------



## Red Orc (Apr 12, 2010)

Ross said:


> For you Brad I have tried
> AG Shampoo
> Bilt Hamber Auto wash
> Chemical Guys CWAG
> ...


How about this one?
http://www.autogeek.net/xmt-shampoo-conditioner.html


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Red Orc said:


> How about this one?
> http://www.autogeek.net/xmt-shampoo-conditioner.html


Not yet because I can't find it in the UK.


----------

